# Hypothetical Question about HDMI



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure if this is in the right forum, if not I apologize. When I bought my new BD player the salesman tried to sell me cables that were HDMI 1.4 certified, I didn't but the cable. My question is, eveything I have is for 1.3 and as I understand it 1.4 is future or 3-D. If say in the future my BD player goes bad and I replace it and the new standard is 1.4 will my equipment that is 1.3 still work or will I have to upgrade? Will my receiver that is 1.3 version be able to pass the 1.4 version?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Your current equipment will work as it does with later versions of HDMI. New features may or may not, depending on what your equipment is capable of doing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I highly doubt that there is any difference between a HDMI 1.3 and HDMI 1.4 cable I thinks its again another marketing scam to get you to pay more for a cable.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

You're other equipment (Receiver/TV) will still communicate with newer HDMI 1.4 equipment. However, if the "new" blu-ray player is 3D capable and you have a 3D blu-ray, the 3D signal will not be passed to the receiver or TV (which won't matter anyway because your current TV probably doesn't support 3D.) The only other significant feature that 1.4 sports is an ethernet channel that allows components to share an internet connections through the HDMI cable. This won't make any difference either.

Bottom line: 1.3 equipment & 1.4 equipment will still be able to pass all of the data that version 1.3 was capable of passing. You just won't be able to take advantage of the newer features of 1.4 unless all of your equipment supports it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I highly doubt that there is any difference between a HDMI 1.3 and HDMI 1.4 cable I thinks its again another marketing scam to get you to pay more for a cable.


From what I understand the cable is not different, other than the new connector options. The differences are in the standards for how to move things from one component to another. You are, of course, correct, that the certification of a cable to be able to use the new features will likely be an added cost.


----------



## kpl (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. Its good to hear that I wouldn't have to replace my components unless I wanted the new features.


----------

